# Anyone know of any airbrush artists in Illinois.



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

My boss would like to have an airbrush artist rented for an event in the town we have our shop in so we can do some cross designs, like have us heat transfer something and have the artist put things around it. I have been looking but it is hard to find online, so if anyone knows of any or would be willing to help me search let me know.


----------

